# Paphiopedilum lowii ‘Carlisle’ HCC/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (May 7, 2022)

I’m happy to report that Carlisle got a 78 point HCC from AOS judging today. It was a tough run as there are a ton of FCC’s out there to compete with. Here she’s is, beaming with pride! And thanks to JMarcotte for this division. Might be the only one left. NS 15.5 cm.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 7, 2022)

Here’s the award (with art photo lol):


----------



## monocotman (May 8, 2022)

That is one stunning lowii!


----------



## Justin (May 8, 2022)

Nice color and form!


----------



## Guldal (May 8, 2022)

Congrats, Leslie. Very well deserved, I can only agree with David: it's a stunning clone!


----------



## tomkalina (May 8, 2022)

Very nice. Love the petal stance and color.


----------



## Penetang (May 8, 2022)

Congratulations, a really wonderful plant, one of my favorites.


----------



## richgarrison (May 8, 2022)

definitely love it!!!

what are your expectations for it as the division gains some size and overall strength?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 8, 2022)

richgarrison said:


> definitely love it!!!
> 
> what are your expectations for it as the division gains some size and overall strength?


I think it’s at its max as it flowered as good as JMarcotte expected. 

Perhaps more flowers might raise it to an AM of 80-82?


----------



## GuRu (May 8, 2022)

Congrats Leslie to the award and to posses and grow such a great Paph. lowii.  The stance and shape of these flowers are excellent....and the stake at the base of the flower spike is almost invisible. Lol


----------



## Ozpaph (May 8, 2022)

lovely stance.
I hope they corrected the colour for the award photo.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 8, 2022)

Ozpaph said:


> lovely stance.
> I hope they corrected the colour for the award photo.


The pics I have here are not the award photos. I’m also curious how it turns out.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 14, 2022)

Thank goodness!


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 24, 2022)

Nice clone! Where is John M now?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Oct 25, 2022)

Tom-DE said:


> Nice clone! Where is John M now?


He’s still growing orchids but not as involved. He does come on here once in a while.


----------



## Rhouse (Oct 25, 2022)

Such a stunning plant. Another one to add to my want list. Great job raising such a beautiful plant


----------



## Tom-DE (Oct 26, 2022)

DrLeslieEe said:


> He’s still growing orchids but not as involved. He does come on here once in a while.


Thanks for the update...I heard he wasn't feeling well a few years ago.... I am wishing him well.


----------

